# 6 month old ~ cc please!



## Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

See fixed images below! Thank you!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Cute images but to me they all appear overexposed and the WB is off.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 23, 2012)

B+W does not work, its mostly white with a bit of black and no tones in between


----------



## tirediron (Aug 23, 2012)

Agree with both ^^  Drop the exposure by 1/3 - 1/2 stop and you'd have some winners; other than the unfortunately cropped toes in #2 an the fact that the eyes seem slightly over-processed, it's not a bad set.


----------



## Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. I know the white balance is off, sometimes I just get a little too much into editing and edit too much. I'm working on fixing that now. I'll post re-dos in this thread. The crop in #2 is unfortunate but I love that one and she was moving so much I just didn't get her foot. I didn't touch her eyes but I realize they do appear over-processed. My daughter has some gorgeous eyes. Everyone that meets her comments on them. Not sure why the b&w one doesn't work? I'll attempt another edit but I'm not sure how to fix it?

Sorry about the duplicate post. I tried to delete but I'm not sure how. Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

See her eyes.... this one is sooc

DSC_1360 by Holly Reyna, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Aug 23, 2012)

Had a very quick play but it was way over exoposed


----------



## Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok, are these any better? 
1.





2.





3.





4.





5. 





6.


----------



## Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Had a very quick play but it was way over exoposed



I'm not too sure it's THAT over exposed. Here is my go. I set my black point on her pupil, white on the right top of the rug.....




107 copy by Holly Reyna, on Flickr


----------



## gsgary (Aug 23, 2012)

Reyna said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Had a very quick play but it was way over exoposed
> ...



The B+W above is way over, the histogram is crunched to the right


----------



## Reyna (Aug 23, 2012)

well, i didn't post it in b&w for a reason. would love cc on my original/edited images  thanks!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 24, 2012)

Reyna said:


> well, i didn't post it in b&w for a reason. would love cc on my original/edited images  thanks!



Rug and skin look purple


----------



## mommy-medic (Aug 28, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Reyna said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Am I the only one who says screw the histogram and LOOK at the images? Really? Of course the histogram is way up there- its a pale baby on white. The image itself lacks many dark elements. (Granted the original images are missing)


----------



## jowensphoto (Aug 28, 2012)

Still some WB issues, most noticeable to me in image #5, right around her mouth. 

Cute baby, must say I'm jealous she has 2 teeth at 6 months. My 10 month old is just cutting her firsts!


----------



## MikeLem (Sep 9, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Reyna said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



The histogram being balanced in the middle doesn't indicate a proper exposure.  If I shoot a properly exposed photo of a room with white walls, white furniture, etc., the histogram will be "scrunched" to the right".


----------



## KmH (Sep 10, 2012)

I would say the lighting is to flat, and the photos have no 'pop'.

Try using a bit more directional light (strobed or reflected) so there is more depth in the facial mask, plus more light for the eyes. In these, the whites of her eyes are to gray.


----------

